# Trach tube change and tracheobronchoscopy



## prayercoder (Nov 15, 2013)

Procedure code 31502 is change of trach tube "prior to establishment of fistula tract." 
Procedure code 31615 is for tracheobronchoscopy through "established" tracheostomy incision.
NCCI does not bundle these codes, but can they be billed together? It seems that one code is prior to establishment of tract, and the other is established, but I'm not sure the words are used to mean the same thing.
Does it mean that the tracheobronchoscopy cannot be done on the same day that the tracheotomy incision is done?

At what point can they be billed together? I'm confused.


----------

